# Crossing the Border



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A guy traveling through Mexico on vacation lost his wallet and all of his identification. Cutting his trip short, he attempted to make his way home but was stopped by the U.S. Customs Agent at the border.
"Any ID?" said the agent.

"I'm sorry, but I lost my wallet," replied the guy.

"Sure buddy, I hear that every day. No ID, no entry" said the agent.

"But I can prove I'm an American!" he exclaimed.. "I have a picture of Ronald Reagan tattooed on one side of my butt and George Bush on the other."

"This I gotta see," replied the agent.

With that, the guy dropped his pants and showed the agent his rear.

"By golly, you're right!" exclaimed the agent. "Have a safe trip back to Chicago."

"Thanks!" he said. "But how did you know I was from Chicago?"

The agent replied, "I recognized Obama in the middle."


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that is worth remembering!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I wonder if they are now going to make a Mount Rushmore of this description. :shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

haha, that's from one of my favorite country western jokes, but it was Willie Nelson in the middle


----------

